# IM Competition Rules Etc.



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2004)

I should have done this earliler.  Anyways, heres the deal.


I need 5 Judges.  Cowpimp has already volunteered.  If you would like to volunteer, post here.  You have until Jan 7th to volunteer, and then I will either select 4 other judges, or have CowPimp do it because he is a third party.

Judges will select the top 5 of both mens and womens catagories based on a point system like the Olympia.

After the Judges are selected, they will come to a decision of how many and what kind of poses they need to see from the competitors.  Judges will post the score of each pose for each person.

I am open to more ideas.  This is obviously my first time organizing such an event.  I will be working all tonight (new years eve) but will be off tommorrow.
Feel free to post ideas.


Thanks.

Camaro


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

_Judges wouldn´t be a good idea, popular vote would be better. _


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2004)

I'd like to be a judge!  :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> :bounce:


_Hey! _


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Are the members competing with their clothes on or off?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hey! _


I know I saw the same thing and was in shock.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2004)

> popular vote would be better



Not really, too many people would be biased IMO.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know I saw the same thing and was in shock.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Not really, too many people would be biased IMO.


_I guess you are right but you could do like MTV. You make a category for the audience choice. Just one category for popular vote. _


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, why am I getting 'Hey!' ?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

_Newbies. Explain to her min0. _


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh hang on... does this have something to do with you and bouncing?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, why am I getting 'Hey!' ?


Vieope has the trademark for that bouncing smilie, the last person who used it caused this site to temporary shut down.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

_Exactly.  Now back to IM competition talk. _


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh hang on... does this have something to do with you and bouncing?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh hang on... does this have something to do with you and bouncing?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

OOPS sorry, double post.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OOPS sorry, double post.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

_So Kerry, aren´t you competing? _


----------



## BritChick (Dec 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _So Kerry, aren´t you competing? _



No, I was going to but the comp ends about 6 weeks before Nationals, being a competitive little blighter I decided to bail as I can't do things half heartedly and would probably screw myself up by trying to peak for the IM comp and then again for Nats.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> :bounce:


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Camaro I'll volunteer.  Just PM me with the details. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Judges wouldn´t be a good idea, popular vote would be better. _



I disagree, qualified judges are necessary to assess the physiques, that would be like allowing the audience to pick the winners at a bodybuilding or figure competition. The majority would not know what to look for.

In other words you have to be trained to judge a physique, either formal training or like me with many years of experience attending shows, training people, and competing myself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

Not that he was suggesting that, I think Rob would be a perfect choice for judge.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

Good choice, I also think Johnnny would make a great one too.


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Not that he was suggesting that, I think Rob would be a perfect choice for judge.


I completely agree.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 2, 2005)

_Johnnny must be judge*d*. _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

I nominate Jersey Devil, Rock, and Deadbolt, to be Judges.   :bounce:


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

What about Johnnn*y*?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> :bounce:


_Look bastard.. _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Look bastard.. _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What about Johnnn*y*?




True, but those who have small upper chest muscles will get poor scores from him...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

I See..............


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, the be honest, I know very little about how bodybuilding competitions are judged.  However, I know enough basic anatomy that I could properly judge if I was presented with criteria with which to judge.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

I wanna judge.  Please????????


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 4, 2005)

bump.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I guess you are right but you could do like MTV. You make a category for the audience choice. Just one category for popular vote. _


I second this motion.


----------

